# Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

Morgen
So nun brauche ich noch ein Substrat für meinen Naturteich. Ich hab die Möglichkeit zwischen Spielsand, Mauersand aus dem Baumarkt, oder Mainsand 0 - 2 mm gewaschen aus dem Bauhof . Es sollte eigentlich ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden, allerdings bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch einen kleinen Besatz von Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen dann nächstes Jahr einsetze. Größere Fische sind da nicht geplant, die den Grund aufwühlen könnten. Mein Teich ist so 7 Meter auf 6 Meter und ich habe rund herum unterschiedliche Flachwasserzonen angelegt ( Mein Vorbild war da Pyros Teich )
Der Spielsand würde eigentlich am besten passen, nur habe ich keine Ahnung ob da noch ein gewisser Lehmanteil vorhanden ist und wenn ja ob dieser ausreichend ist. Idee von mir das ich dann 1-2  Sack Spielsand mit einem Sack Mauersand mischen würde. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Lehmanteil in dem Mainsand vom Bauhof aus, denke da dürfte durch das waschen so gut wie nichts mehr vorhanden sein.
Wie sind denn da euere Erfahrungen ?


----------



## laolamia (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

hallo!

spielsand sollte lehn enthalten sonst "backt" er nicht 
ist aber zu teuer...ich wuerde den mauersand nehmen .

gruss marco


----------



## frido (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

in Spielsand ist nicht wirklich ein Lehmanteil vorhanden. Der trübt nicht mal das Wasser, wenn ich einen ganzen Sack in den Teich schütte. Habe auch mit ein paar Säcken Spielsand angefangen-aber mir erscheint der Spielsand zu steril für einen Pflanzenteich. Habe dann auch normalen Maurersand genommen-der hat so einen hohen Lehmanteil, den hab ich trotz mehrfachem Spülen auch nicht ansatzweise rausbekommen. Der Teich hatte zwei Wochen eine Sichttiefe von 5 cm-aber ich denke mal, den Pflanzen gefällt´s. Ich habe den Sand natürlich nur auf den Pflanzstufen-wenn die Koi den ständig umgraben war es das mit klarem Wasser. Im "Fischbereich" habe ich feinen, gewaschenen Kies (2-4 mm)-da können die Fische den ganzen Tag gründeln und das Wasser ist trotzdem glasklar. Aber ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge trüben dir auch bei lehmigem Substrat das Wasser nicht.


----------



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Zum Preis kann man sagen beim Baumarkt kostet der Spielsand 25 Kg 2,19 € und der Mauersand 3,59 €. Warum der Mauersand so viel teurer ist keine Ahnung.
1 Tonne Mainsand 0 -2 mm vom Bauhof würde mich mit Lieferrung 80 € kosten und ich hätte die Einfahrt voller Sand.
Dann liege ich ja mit dem mischen von Spielsand 2 Sack und Mauersand 1 Sack doch mit dem Lehmanteil in einem guten Verhältniss.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Michael, 
ich persönlich habe Mauerersand genommen,
warum der bei Dir so teuer ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich zahle bei mir in der Kiesgrube, da fahre ich meist mit 4 - 5 Maurerwannen hin - ca. 10 - 15 €/t.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Michael,

auch Spielsand ist nicht gleich Spielsand. Wenn er eher weiß ist, dürfte der Lehmanteil sehr gering sein. Wenn er eher gelb ist, ist der Lehmanteil wohl o.k. 

Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht einfach einen Sack und machst die Wasserglasprobe. Dann kannst Du sehen, was sich löst und wie lange sich die Trübung hält. Aber auch beim saubersten Sand musst Du mit einer Trübung für ein paar Tage rechnen.  

Ich habe den weissen Spielsand auf dem gesamten Teichgrund (ist bei mir ja eher überschaubar) und an den relevanten Stellen - da, wo die Starkzehrer sitzen - Lehm dazu gemischt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

HI

Hab mal gelesen, dass einige Sande für den Sandkasten mit Mitteln versetzt werden, damit Katzen ihn nicht als Toilette benutzen.
Hast du mal geschätzt, wie viel Sand du brauchst? Füllsand (bleibt übrig aus den gewaschenen Kiesgrößen) Ist auch lehmhaltig und kosten auf der Kiesgrube 6-7€ die Tonne. Mein Teich hat einen Uferumfang von etwa 20 und hat bei einer etwa 40 cm breiten Pflanzzone und Ufer sowie etwas Sand in den tieferen Zonen mit einer Sandhöhe von 5-10cm auf den Pflanzzonen etwa 1,5t Sand verschlungen.
Das können sehr schnell sehr viele Säcke werden. Dann doch lieber die Einfahrt kehren, als alles zwei mal in die Hand zu nehmen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Na die Menge würd ich mir auch lieber bringen lassen und anschließend die Einfahrt fegen.
Übrigens gibt es auch Fallsand, hab ich gestern von meiner Frau die in einem KIGA arbeitet erfahren, der muß unter den Spielgeräten liegen wie Klettergerüsten und Schaukeln usw.!


----------



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

ok dann kann ich wohl auch mit 1,5 bis 2 Tonnen rechnen. Aber dann hätte ich den gewaschenen Mainsand 0 - 2 mm und da dürfte der Lehmanteil wenn überhaupt auch sehr gering sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Wo willst du den denn kaufen? Kiesgrube oder ist das so ein Baustoffvertrieb? Haben die nichts anderes zu Auswahl?
Gewaschener Sand ist eben völlig nährstofffrei. Gut gegen Algen, schlechter für Pflanzen. Aber auf jeden Fall schon malnicht ungeeignet

Ps: Wenn du in Volumenberechnung fit bist, kannst du auch grob überschlagenund. Die rechnen das in Tonnen um


----------



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Den Sand aus dem Baustoffvertrieb.Ich hatte eben nochmal mit dennen telefoniert und sie haben keinen Mauersand oder Verlegesand, halt nur den gewaschenen.


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Michael,

da du ja auch am selben Fluss wohnst wie ich  würde ich Mainsand hernehmen

lehmigen boden vom ausgraben, oben darauf Mainsand 

das schaut dann so aus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/179


es wird erstmal so 


 oder so 



aussehen, aber ned davon abschrecken lassen

das wasser auch wieder klar - wenn du genug grünzeugs pflanzt - es dauert nur einige Zeit






den pflanzen gefällt es


----------



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Mitch

den Aushub möchte ich nicht wirklich benutzen, da wurde nach dem Krieg doch allerhand verbuddelt. Glas Schrott Steine usw, das Risiko gehe ich nicht ein. Hier mal 4 Bilder zu der Entwicklung des Teiches.


----------



## burki (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

hallo michel

sind die wände mit zement gemacht?


----------



## Joerg (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Michael, 
ich würde eher den gewaschenen Mainsand 0 - 2 mm nehmen.
Den Spielsand hatte ich auch mal für ein Projekt getestet, der ist insgesamt zu fein und muss erst gut ausgewaschen werden.
Der Mainsand war schon nach 2 maligem spülen sehr sauber. Sollte also weniger Trübungen verursachen.


----------



## Michel62 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo Burki und Joerg

@burgi: Nein die Ränder für das Substrat sind aus dem Kies Sand Aushub, also aus Matsch geformt wie auch die Wände damit etwas verschmiert wurden.  Nur der Aussenrahmen ist aus Gehwegsteinen mit Mörtel.

@Joerg: Da es ja eigentlich ein Naturteich mit kleinen Fischen ( wenn überhaupt ) werden sollte, ist doch laut Forum Verlegesand perfekt. Der Mainsand hat doch leider so gut wie kein Lehmanteil, daher ja auch meine Idee das ich den feinen Spielsand ( wenn er ohne Lehm ist ) mit dem Mauersand ( auch 0-2 mm ) mischen wollte.


----------



## burki (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

hallo michel

und das hält so alles? 
kann mir vorstellen das diese ganzen begrenzung der pflanzbreiche sich mit der zeit "setzen".


----------



## Michel62 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

morgen burki

das hoffe ich dochmal nicht, die schienen mir doch sehr stabil zu sein. Habe nur bei dem rechten etwas Angst da er am höchsten ist und somit auch den meisten Wasserdruck aushalten muß. Falls das ganze sich doch setzen sollte müßte ich halt leider nochmal dran.


----------



## burki (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

hallo michel

warum machst du überhaupt diese "wände"?
lass es doch flach abfallen, so wie es in den grundlagen hier empfohlen wird. evtl. die hänge etwas nach aussen flach abfallen lassen damit das substrat nicht in die tiefe fällt.

sieht bei dir etwas nach "pe teich" aus. so auch der erste gedanke.


----------



## Michel62 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

hallo Burki

na ja ist nun eh zu spät. Ich hatte damals den Teichbau von Pyro als Beispiel genommen, und das hat mir eigentlich super gefallen.


----------



## Helvola (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Hallo,
Ich wäre vorsichtig,
in dem Sand,den ich zuerst genutzt habe, war Stengelfäule.
also habe ich sand aus dem Baumarkt benutzt.


----------



## Michel62 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

So danke an alle. Ich hab nun 42 Sack Mauersand und 20 Sack Spielsand. Der Spielsand sieht auf den ersten Blick gelblicher aus als der Mauersand.


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Na dann mal frohes schaffen


----------



## Michel62 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spielsand als Teichsubstrat ?*

Danke

Michael


----------

